# Splintered and Frayed Wooden Door.



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Cheap door is what you have. All it would take is a good kick or a Sledge hammer to bust through that. Replace it with either a Steel or Fiberglass door.


----------



## WoodGlueMaybe (May 30, 2014)

Is there anyway to repair the door without completely destroying the door and needing to just replace it with a new one? I wanted to see if I could salvage the door without going all nuts on destroying it. I already looked at steel door prices and replacing it. I wouldn't say the door is cheap, maybe compared to a steel door, but it still is a solid wooden door that just got a little banged up on the outside over the years.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

WoodGlueMaybe said:


> Is there anyway to repair the door without completely destroying the door and needing to just replace it with a new one? I wanted to see if I could salvage the door without going all nuts on destroying it. I already looked at steel door prices and replacing it. I wouldn't say the door is cheap, maybe compared to a steel door, but it still is a solid wooden door that just got a little banged up on the outside over the years.


Take off door and toss into a bonfire, or have picked up by your local garbage collector.

That is a cheap door. Typical on homes of that age. I have the same type as my front door. All that is between the Luan Plywood with Veneer on the outside and the inside, is a honeycomb of cardboard, with a frame of soft pine or Birch around the perimeter. So that you can attach the hinges and door hardware.

Do yourself a favor and replace with either a Steel door or Fiberglass door. The plus side is that you will see an increase in savings for heating and cooling the home with the new door and frame. In place of that old cheap door.


----------

